# BOYCOTT T.G.I. Fridays - they don't respect your 2a right



## palmnos (Apr 29, 2009)

I went to a Friday's at Rittenhouse Dr in Midlothain, VA (Outside Richmond) for dinner, as I've done on many occasions. Shortly after being seated I was asked to leave as I was carry an UNconcleaed weapon (VA low prohibits concealed weapons in an establishment that serves alcohol). The manager pointed to the door, which clearly stated "concealed weapons are prohibited".

At this point I asked him for his regional managers’ information. Well, since it was late I waited till today to start shaking things up. I received a call back from an executive at UNITED RESTAURANTS GROUP; his # was 804-747-7102. (His name was possibly William Vaughn (Don't quote me on that)

To some up what he stated (which was very ignorant at best...) is that if people carried guns in to the premesis that there will be a problem eventually if everyone carried. (Evidently we don't have self control or the intellect to know that the use of our handguns is merely a last resort in protecting ourselves).

He was ANTI gun all the way, and very ignorant about them at best. He was very uneducated, and obviously thinks that people who carry guns are quicker to answer problems with their guns than anything else.


I've put a call in to the company which owns the Friday's name, and still haven't received a call, but will keep ya'll posted. 

I'M REQUESTING THAT WE PETITION ALL T.G.I. FRIDAYS TILL WE RECEIVE BOTH AN APOLOGY ON THE MATTER FROM MR WILLIAM VAUGHN, AS WELL AS A COMMITMENT BY THEM TO NOT INFRINGE ON OUR SECOND AMENDMENT RIGHTS.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Interesting first post; skip the introductions and go right to telling us to boycott a restaurant. Sorry (not really, just a figure of speech) but this reeks of numerous stories about open carry advocates and groups, especially in VA, that purposely OC into restaurants in the hope of inciting crap. Out of morbid curiosity, I'm going to allow this thread to stay open *for now*; but the second my gut feeling is confirmed that this is nothing but a pot stirring effort, it's over .... in more ways than one.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

CC in an establishment that serves alcohol is illegal in NC also, is it actually legal to open carry where alcohol is served? I guess I assumed it was illegal to carry a firearm anywhere alcohol was served open or not. If that is indeed the case that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dave33 said:


> CC in an establishment that serves alcohol is illegal in NC also, is it actually legal to open carry where alcohol is served? I guess I assumed it was illegal to carry a firearm anywhere alcohol was served open or not. If that is indeed the case that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.


Stay on that assumption here. Since there is no law in NC allowing for OC and there is a law about going armed to the terror of the people, my advice is to leave the gun in the car, no matter what, when visiting an establishment that serves alcohol and also to contact your local representatives to support H1241 http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19062


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*??????????????????*



palmnos said:


> I went to a Friday's at Rittenhouse Dr in Midlothain, VA (Outside Richmond) for dinner, as I've done on many occassions. Shortly after being seated I was asked to leave as I was carry an UNconcleaed my H&K P2000 (VA low prohibits concealed weapons in an establishment that serves alcohol). The manager pointed to the door, which clearly stated "concealed weapons are prohibited".
> 
> I'M REQUESTING THAT WE PETITION ALL T.G.I. FRIDAYS TILL WE RECEIVE BOTH AN APOLOGY ON THE MATTER FROM MR WILLIAM VAUGHN, AS WELL AS A COMMITMENT BY THEM TO NOT INFRINGE ON OUR SECOND AMENDMENT RIGHTS.


Ya wore a gun into a bar that serves food. 
Not sure of your statutes there, but, they 'reserve the right to refuse service' etc. etc. out here.

Who's WE?

Your 2A rights were not voliatled. Neither were mine. 
This was a private establishment excercising their right to refuse service.

*Making a public stink with the 2A as a soap-box is totally bad form.*

This happens in Ca. too. You cannot contest property management's right to ask you to leave, for any reason, regardless of open carry law. 
Same apply's in your home. Ask someone to go, they go. Or the cops come and remove you.

Just because someone asks you to leave their establishment, regardless of the signage (I somehow doubt he pointed at the sign, as much as the door), and you are wearing a gun the right thing to do is leave. 
I have. Did I feel burned? A little. 
But- when all was said and done, I was the better man for not getting my panties in a bunch and *for not drawing attention to myself while wearing a firearm*. 
I politely excused myself and put my firearm in my vehicle and came right back and rejoined my party. Situation defused and it was like it never happened. I even got comped a beer. :smt023

Making a stand over something so trivial in public, while on private property, is bad form and presents a negative image for responsible gun owners and is against the whole grain for carrying in the first place. 
If you carry correctly, open or concealed, you are doing it right if 'no one notices'.

Not everyone sees things your way. Or mine. But, I would not be surpised if you recieve no reply or apology.

And this much I know: Wearing a gun does not give you any rights to not leave someone's establishment when asked. Period.


----------



## palmnos (Apr 29, 2009)

Appreciate you leaving it open. I'm jumping threw hoops right now with United Restaurant Group, and it's amazing at how ignorant that they think we are.
(we being the people who carry, concealed or otherwise)


Their policy, which has been on the door since it open states "no CONCEALED weapons" I understand that an establishment has the right to refuse you service, however, don't have a policy up if you aren't going to follow it.

And I left, with no issues. Was entirely calm the whole time.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

A well-versed post, clanger. :smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

In Florida, you can carry in a restaurant that serves liquor but not in a bar. As I no longer go to bars that is a non-issue for me.

As for *TGIF*, I quit them a long time ago. They do not honor their discount coupons. Buncha Weenies.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

palmnos said:


> And I left, with no issues. Was entirely calm the whole time.


Good form. :smt023

I find it objectionable they would ask you to leave for no good reason.

But again, they can do so w/o cause or reason.

I would ask them for an explanation on same if it were not firrearm related. I'm a little surpised they did not ask you to put it in your vehicle and come back on in if things were civil as you say.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> A well-versed post, clanger. :smt023


Thanks mate. :mrgreen:


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Todd, do most states have the no conceal law where alcohol is served? I'm from Pennsylvania and was unaware of it here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nailer said:


> Todd, do most states have the no conceal law where alcohol is served? I'm from Pennsylvania and was unaware of it here.


It varies by state. Some allow it, some don't. Check out this site, http://www.handgunlaw.us/ Good info on each state and you can also create a little map so you know what other states honor your permit.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you. This website is perfect. Everyone should see it. Thanks again.


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*open carry*

In Va you cannot CC in anyplace where you can drink but you can carry open as Va has an open carry law. The thing is they also have the right to refuse your right to carry open IN their establishment. Considering the problems we are all having with our right to bare arms as of late I think the rational thing to do would have been to respect their wish and put it in your car. The guy was out of line if he was disrespectful to you and that could have been a reason to not go to TGIF Fridays but they were within their rights.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Many states have a no carry where alcohol is served. Though I wouldn't imagine it would lead to gunfights in Fridays I can understand their desire to not have firearms in their restaurants. 

And being private businesses can refuse to allow pretty much anything or anyone they want I can't see Fridays as an anti 2A establishment. As with any other type of place I don't frequent many places that don't allow weapons but if I am going to be in on me the glove box in my truck can hold my weapon until I get back to it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I will continue to eat at TGI Fridays if I'm hungry.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not real sure why everyone is so against what the OP is trying to do? Sure, TGIF has the right not to serve anyone with a gun, but don't we consumers also have the right to initiate a boycott of them because of their stance re guns? ( I believe that particular right would be under the 1st Amendment). I'm glad the OP didn't make a big stink of it while at the restaurant, but he certainly is within his rights to try to get management to change their corporate policy, right?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

tonyjh said:


> I'm not real sure why everyone is so against what the OP is trying to do? Sure, TGIF has the right not to serve anyone with a gun, but don't we consumers also have the right to initiate a boycott of them because of their stance re guns? ( I believe that particular right would be under the 1st Amendment). I'm glad the OP didn't make a big stink of it while at the restaurant, but he certainly is within his rights to try to get management to change their corporate policy, right?


Sure it's well within your rights to not go there. Sure you can say that we all should not go there. But to ask for a boycott that will not work simply because people that carry weapons are not in any majority is just senseless attention to CCW holders and those that carry open. Coverage I think we could do without


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Since I don't know any of the players involved, this story has no credibility to me. As I said earlier, this whole story reeks of open carry antagonist just trying to start shit; if it even happened at all. The OP signed up here with sole intention of promoting his agenda instead of becoming a contributing member, and then has vanished. I don't see a need to waste anyone's time on this thread any longer.


----------

